# DTG sample shirts had some pinholes



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just had a couple sample shirts made by a DTG fulfillment service. I was very happy with the price, customer service, and turnover time. The only problems I saw were that my light multicolored graphic on a yellow shirt had some pinholes where the white bottom coat shown through. I was told that it was because it was his first time settign up for that particular color/shirt combo and that imperfections like that would be less likely in the future. 

How does that sound? Legit? I'm not experienced with DTG so any thoughts help.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Can u post a pic?


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Will try... It has been washed now, though that shouldn't make a difference...


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Even better.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright, my thoughts, the white shows through the red a bit and then you can notice the pinholes in the yellow in a few places. 

Any thoughts?

Again, I'm very happy with the price and quality of service...


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Happens from time to time. I usually see this when it is a small design with a solid underbase, followed by a solid color. The heavy pool of white ink does not have enough time to set properly before the color is laid down. Most of the time you cannot even see it until after heat pressing. Pretty easy fix. Just give the white a little extra time to dry before putting down the color pass.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't do the work, but maybe it is something I should address with my supplier... Though I'm sure he knows. Even though it is small, I'd rather err on the side of perfection...


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

The white ink is thicker and heavier. While being pressed if it breaks through the color it has more surface tension, and the color cannot overcome that, so that white peeks through the cracks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It also almost looks like some t-shirt fibers coming through (fibrillation)


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Rodney said:


> It also almost looks like some t-shirt fibers coming through (fibrillation)


They are some in the solid yellow areas, however, that is not the cause of the white peeking through the red.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> white peeking through the red.


Whoops, I missed that that was the part the original poster had an issue with


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, both were points of concern. Just trying to comprehend what the standard I should expect is.


----------

